

Google Play SSL Connection error – Google Play down - HeartBleed? - manpreetrules
https://play.google.com/

======
Matt_Cutts
Just tried and it worked for me?

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Same. Working Here!

------
higherpurpose
Do we need to change all Google account passwords? I think I saw somewhere
that Gmail was vulnerable to Heartbleed for example. And if we do, why haven't
we been notified about doing that yet?

